# Juvenile Snake Not Eating



## Lazreilly (Jun 8, 2017)

Any ideas why my juvenile albino darwin is only striking/biting his fuzzy rat but not eating it ??


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 8, 2017)

Heating issues? 
Housing issues?
We need a few more details  
Age, enclosure, temp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazreilly (Jun 8, 2017)

Heat is at 34 at warm end
In click clack 
8mth old female... just fed my male took a while but we got there . Female is only striking and biting me and the rat haha .. any ideas ? Cheers


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 8, 2017)

Leave the food in the tub overnight. Its stressed.


----------



## Lazreilly (Jun 8, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Leave the food in the tub overnight. Its stressed.


Thanks mate will try


----------



## RickB (Jul 5, 2017)

A tip I got from a friend in the hobby that worked for me.
Dunk defrosted Fuzzy in some fresh Chicken stock, caused an almost immediate strike (from new to me Juvie Coastal Carpet Python.)
Fuzzy wasn't eaten straight away so left it overnight and covered the container.
In the morning the fuzzy was eaten.
It worked for me anyways.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 5, 2017)

RickB said:


> A tip I got from a friend in the hobby that worked for me.
> Dunk defrosted Fuzzy in some fresh Chicken stock, caused an almost immediate strike (from new to me Juvie Coastal Carpet Python.)
> Fuzzy wasn't eaten straight away so left it overnight and covered the container.
> In the morning the fuzzy was eaten.
> It worked for me anyways.


Just be careful the stock has no oils, I've heard some nasty stories about snakes and oil

(I believe all oils)
Make sure the stock has no oil in it!


Although putting stuff on the feed can help!


----------



## RickB (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for the tip BI69aze
Don't want to cause harm to our reptilian friends


----------



## Lazreilly (Jul 12, 2017)

RickB said:


> A tip I got from a friend in the hobby that worked for me.
> Dunk defrosted Fuzzy in some fresh Chicken stock, caused an almost immediate strike (from new to me Juvie Coastal Carpet Python.)
> Fuzzy wasn't eaten straight away so left it overnight and covered the container.
> In the morning the fuzzy was eaten.
> It worked for me anyways.


Thanks for the tips guys! I actually went back to a weener mouse rater than fuzzy rat and for whatever reason got her feeding like a boss again !!!


----------

